# iPad Recipe Stand



## Steelsplinters (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm just getting into woodworking. This is my second project (my first was a guitar). I'm looking for thoughts on better design and execution. I usually work with metals, so joinery and gluing techniques are fairly new for me.










I made a video of the project showing how I made everything.
https://youtu.be/KN5mRQpdM40


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Looks great, I like the video also, did you use just a regular carbide router bit to cut the aluminum block? It turned out beautifully.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

On behalf of SW Missouri, welcome to the site 

Very cool project and the video added a lot to the build. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Very nice. When I am looking for something to make for Christmas gifts Dec, 15 I might copy the idea.


----------



## davepip (Sep 22, 2015)

Very Impressive. I'm amazed your FIRST woodworking project was a guitar. Keep going. You're a natural.


----------

